# Happy Birthday Rusty



## Geo (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!! just imagine, two Libra's with so much and yet so little in common. :lol: i hope you have a great birthday buddy.


----------



## jmdlcar (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday and many more...


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy birthday, Rusty!


----------



## ericrm (Oct 5, 2013)

happy birthday rusty, may the power of trying be with you


----------



## pattt (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy birthday,have fun.

Pat.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 5, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RUSTY! 8) 

Phil


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 5, 2013)

Enjoy your special day Rusty! :mrgreen:


----------



## AndyWilliams (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 5, 2013)

Have a great day Rusty!
John.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## skippy (Oct 5, 2013)

Do Jack Russels eat birthday cake? All the best!


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 5, 2013)

Are you getting older, or better?

Happy birthday.

Harold


----------



## glondor (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rusty. Best wishes on a great day.


----------



## joem (Oct 5, 2013)

HAppy scrappy b-day to you. eh?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Gill!


----------



## Rustjunkie (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday Friend!
;?)


----------



## butcher (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday, I hope you enjoy your day,


----------



## rusty (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday Gill. Wish you many more and all of them better and better.


----------



## NoIdea (Oct 6, 2013)

A Big HAPPY Birthday rusty, hope you've had a good one.

Deano


----------



## Shaul (Oct 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rusty.

Shaul


----------

